# Suche Android TV BOX mit wirklich funktionierendem Web Browser



## Elektro (25. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Nachdem zu meiner großen Enttäuschung meine beiden Samsung TV  von 2012 und 2015 (F und H Serie 55 Zoll) Als Smart TV nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind, da Samsung die "alten" Geräte nicht mit Softwareupdates versorgt und somit einige Apps , aber vor allem die Web Browser kaum noch funktionieren, suche ich eine Ersatzlösung.

Ich hatte mir zu Weihnachten einen Amazon Fire TV Stick 2. Gen. bestellt, da dieser ja jetzt auch einen Web Browser hat ( genauer 2, Silk und Firefox ) bin aber 1. von der Performance des Sticks recht enttäuscht und 2. laufen wieder nicht alle Web Inhalte, auf Wetter.com zum Beispiel laufen keine Videos.

Jetzt Die Frage an Euch gibt es eine, oder mehrere Android Boxen zum Nachrüsten welchen einen wirklich voll funktionsfähigen Web Browser mitbringen der auch gepflegt wird?

Falls es so etwas nicht geben sollte, wie verhält es sich mit Fernsehern, welche Android TV von Haus aus haben? Nachdem mir Samsung, aus oben genannten Gründen nicht mehr ins Haus kommt, liebäugele ich mit Sony. Hat jemand ein älteres Modell von Sony mit Android TV Software und kann mir sagen ob Sony die Software pflegt, bzw. der Webbrowser aktuell gehalten wird und voll Funktionsfähig ist?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße!


----------



## tobse2056 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hab zwar kein Sony  mit Android TV, aber einen Philips 55PUS6501 mit Android TV von 2016 und bisher wird er immer noch mit Updates versorgt, erst letztens gab es ein Upgrade auf  Android TV 8.
Ursprünglich war Version 5.1 auf dem Gerät, dann 7 und jetzt 8.

Bin bisher zufrieden mit dem Gerät, könnte ein wenig schneller sein im Menü.. weiß nicht ob es am Quadcore oder an den 2 GB Ram liegt, aber man kann damit leben... ist jammern  aufm hohen Niveau .


----------



## fipS09 (25. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du eine Android TV Box mit wirklich langem Support suchst empfehle ich ansonsten das Shield TV, ist allerdings nur zum browsen eventuell etwas übertrieben. Zu Android TVs kann ich nicht viel sagen, mein Philips ist von 2018, der wird selbstverständlich noch geupdated.


----------



## Elektro (25. Dezember 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hab zwar kein Sony mit Android TV, aber einen Philips 55PUS6501 mit Android TV von 2016 und bisher wird er immer noch mit Updates versorgt, erst letztens gab es ein Upgrade auf Android TV 8.
> Ursprünglich war Version 5.1 auf dem Gerät, dann 7 und jetzt 8.



Danke, das ist schon mal eine erfreuliche Aussage.




fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Android TV Box mit wirklich langem Support suchst empfehle ich ansonsten das Shield TV, ist allerdings nur zum browsen eventuell etwas übertrieben. Zu Android TVs kann ich nicht viel sagen, mein Philips ist von 2018, der wird selbstverständlich noch geupdated.



Ich habe eine Nvidia Shield Android TV Box, leider hat diese keinen Web Browser und es gibt auch keinen offiziellen Weg einen zu installieren. Seit dem Oreo update ist es etwas schwieriger geworden, soll aber laut Internet mittels APK und Sideload noch gehen. Aber wie sieht es dann mit der Produktpflege aus, dann müsste ich ja ständig die APK´s manuell installieren um den Browser aktuell zu halten...?

Ich würde schon eine Variante bevorzugen, welche "selbständig" aktuell bleibt.

Danke!


----------



## fipS09 (25. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> Danke, das ist schon mal eine erfreuliche Aussage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht das bei einem Android Smart TV überhaupt anders aus? Da solltest du auf die selben Apps beschränkt sein und nur über Sideload weiter kommen. Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt garnicht sagen, nutze keinen Browser am TV.
Die Frage ist halt auch wieviele Updates der Browser wirklich braucht, ich denke wenn du nen Browser über Sideload installierst und alle 2-3Monate manuell aktualisierst, hast du immernoch mehr Updates als jeder TV Hersteller liefern dürfte.


----------



## Elektro (25. Dezember 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Sieht das bei einem Android Smart TV überhaupt anders aus? Da solltest du auf die selben Apps beschränkt sein und nur über Sideload weiter kommen. Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt garnicht sagen, nutze keinen Browser am TV.
> Die Frage ist halt auch wieviele Updates der Browser wirklich braucht, ich denke wenn du nen Browser über Sideload installierst und alle 2-3Monate manuell aktualisierst, hast du immernoch mehr Updates als jeder TV Hersteller liefern dürfte.



 Da hast Du auch Recht. Ich habe Chrome mal auf dem shield installiert, das Problem ist dann jedoch, das die Steuerung nicht mit der shield eigenen Fernbedienung, funktioniert. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die smarten Sony und Philips mit Android TV einen Webbrowser haben... Vielleicht kann ja tobse2056 noch mal was dazu sagen wie das bei Ihm ist...

Danke!​


----------



## fipS09 (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann heute Abend auch Mal schauen wie es bei Philips ist, allerdings bin ich noch unterwegs.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch Recht. Ich habe Chrome mal auf dem shield installiert, das Problem ist dann jedoch, das die Steuerung nicht mit der shield eigenen Fernbedienung, funktioniert.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die smarten Sony und Philips mit Android TV einen Webbrowser haben... Vielleicht kann ja tobse2056 noch mal was dazu sagen wie das bei Ihm ist...
> 
> Danke!​



Hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie geschaut ob der Phillips einen Webbrowser hat


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Dezember 2018)

TV mit OSCAM ist gut.

Webbrowser, bau einen HTPC auf amd64 Basis mit TVHeadend und InfrarotTastatur, Trackball oder Pad egal.


Die Tuner sind aber sündhaft teuer. Digital Devices Tuner.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hab mal schnell nachgeschaut,der Phillips Android  TV bringt einen Webbrowser mit der anscheinend auf Opera basiert . Webseiten wurden angezeigt und Video wiedergabe war auch möglich.

Wenn ich was bestimmtes testen soll sag bescheid.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Dezember 2018)

Kauf dir einen LG OLED mit magic remote.

Besseres web surfing Erlebnis wirst du am fernseher nicht bekommen. 

Magic remote  ist etwas geniales.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Dezember 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen LG OLED mit magic remote.
> 
> Besseres web surfing Erlebnis wirst du am fernseher nicht bekommen.
> 
> Magic remote  ist etwas geniales.


Ist das nicht im Prinzip eine stinknormale Airmouse? Die gibt's im Zweifelsfall auch für Android, wenn du keinen LG TV finden solltest der dir zusagt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht im Prinzip eine stinknormale Airmouse? Die gibt's im Zweifelsfall auch für Android, wenn du keinen LG TV finden solltest der dir zusagt.



Ja, der Unterschied ist halt, dass die Remote eben perfekt funktioniert und das gesamte Betriebssystem und Interface darauf angepasst sind.
Ist imo  ein großes Plus.


----------



## fipS09 (27. Dezember 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, der Unterschied ist halt, dass die Remote eben perfekt funktioniert und das gesamte Betriebssystem und Interface darauf angepasst sind.
> Ist imo  ein großes Plus.


Hab über WebOS auch nur gute gehört bisher, wie gesagt war nur ne Idee falls er keinen LG TV findet der ihm gefällt.


----------



## Elektro (28. Dezember 2018)

@tobse2056 Danke für die Info.
Kann man den irgendwo in den Einstellungen sehen von wann die Browserversion ist, wann sie zuletzt  geupdated wurde? 
Opera klingt ja schon mal gut, läuft ja auf der Chrome engine so weit ich weiß. Wen es möglich wäre, könntest Du mal bitte auf wetter.com  schauen ob die dort eingebetteten Videos im Browser ruckelfrei laufen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Elektro (28. Dezember 2018)

@warawarawiiu

Wie sieht es den mit der Softwarepflege bei LG aus? Besser als Samsung? Wie alt ist Dein Gerät und wann war das letzte update? Kannst Du auch mal wetter.com testen?

Danke!


----------



## fipS09 (28. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> @tobse2056 Danke für die Info.
> Kann man den irgendwo in den Einstellungen sehen von wann die Browserversion ist, wann sie zuletzt  geupdated wurde?
> Opera klingt ja schon mal gut, läuft ja auf der Chrome engine so weit ich weiß. Wen es möglich wäre, könntest Du mal bitte auf wetter.com  schauen ob die dort eingebetteten Videos im Browser ruckelfrei laufen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Also hab das ganze gerade Mal 2minuten getestet und hab das Video nicht zum starten bewegen können. Mit der Fernbedienung ist das aber auch extrem Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn ich später wieder Zuhause bin teste ich nochmal ausführlicher.


----------



## tobse2056 (28. Dezember 2018)

War eben mal  mal auf Deutschlandwetter – Wetter fuer heute, morgen und die Aussichten | wetter.com

Das Video wurde problemlos geladen, das Buffern hat am Anfang so 30 Sekunden gedauert  und 2mal wurde der Bildschirm schwarz für eine ne halbe Sekunde aber dann lief es Anstandslos, klein sowie im Vollbild.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> @warawarawiiu
> 
> Wie sieht es den mit der Softwarepflege bei LG aus? Besser als Samsung? Wie alt ist Dein Gerät und wann war das letzte update? Kannst Du auch mal wetter.com testen?
> 
> Danke!



Geraet ist 2017 und ich hatte in 2018 denke ich 3 Updates. Finde den Support vorbildlich. 

Habe Wetter.com gerade probiert. Laeuft problemlos.

Allerdings finde ich es da sinnvoller einfach aus dem store ne Wetter app auf den TV zu laden. 

AccuWeather, gismeteo, meteonews, weather Nation..... 

Das sind 4 wetrerapps die ich direkt im store Laden und als App nutzen kann


----------



## Elektro (28. Dezember 2018)

Danke @tobse2056

Danke @warawarawiiu Das ist Toll das das bei LG geht, ja ich weiß es gibt diese Apps, aber ich will eben die "normale" Web Oberfläche nutzen. Auf jeden Fall Danke!​


----------

